# What should a fella do?



## fellybbob (Sep 8, 2014)

we have a track of about 120 acres . bow only.
there is a piece of property north of us that someone is running their dogs on it, but the dogs don't know property lines so they keep chasing the deer inside our property and we don't like that. 

Any advice in how to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 8, 2014)

fellybbob said:


> we have a track of about 120 acres . bow only.
> there is a piece of property north of us that someone is running their dogs on it, but the dogs don't know property lines so they keep chasing the deer inside our property and we don't like that.
> 
> Any advice in how to prevent this from happening again?


 Take a bow and a shotgun. If the deer is moving too fast for the bow use the shotgun. 

Just kidding!


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 9, 2014)

I hate to be a pessimist but when you bought your place did the real estate agent not drive you around the community?  And did you stick your nose out the window and maybe smell hog houses and chicken houses? or at least see them and know on certain days with the right breeze you might smell them?  But the real estate agent get to touting such pastoral scenes you kind of fell in love with your aspirations of a lifetime?

Now you want to be rid of the hog farm that has been here for a hundred years?


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 9, 2014)

I beg your pardon sir. is dogs not hogs.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 9, 2014)

Fence your property. We just offer the landowner a free membership at our lease and they are normally content. Honestly they probably push more deer onto your property than off it though so I don't know if I'd want a fence.


----------



## Redman54 (Sep 9, 2014)

I am an avid dog hunter and have been doing it my entire life. Things were different a long time ago, no one bothered us or called the DNR if our dogs accidentally crossed the property line. Seems like now it happens every time our dogs cross a property line( which isn't often, but it does happen). We do everything in our power to keep our dogs on our property. With that being said, things happen and sometimes they do get out. They will not hurt your hunting at all, the deer will not spook just because a pack of dogs come through your property. My advise would be to talk with the dog club. Get a few of the members numbers and let them know when you will be hunting. They may decide to hunt a different tract in the early AM hours so they won't bother you. We have a still hunting club near us and do exactly that when they call. We don't have to but it keeps the peace and we don't mind moving, we are fortunate to have around 4,000 acres where they only have a small tract. They may even invite you along for a hunt.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I hate to be a pessimist but when you bought your place did the real estate agent not drive you around the community?  And did you stick your nose out the window and maybe smell hog houses and chicken houses? or at least see them and know on certain days with the right breeze you might smell them?  But the real estate agent get to touting such pastoral scenes you kind of fell in love with your aspirations of a lifetime?
> 
> Now you want to be rid of the hog farm that has been here for a hundred years?






What ???????????????/

Guess i missed the part about the hog farm ?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2014)

If you haven't already, have a good talk with them and see what they have to say. If talking to them doesn't help, which has been my experience, then contact who ever leases them the land (if it is leased land) and see what they will do. If this don't work, contact your local DNR ranger to come out and have a talk with them. If it takes a citation to get their attention, so be it. Either you lawfully try and do something about it, hunt somewhere else, or just tolerate it. It's up to you.  

I've had to deal with these issues myself and I know exactly how irritating it can be.

Best of luck getting things worked out.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 9, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I hate to be a pessimist but when you bought your place did the real estate agent not drive you around the community?  And did you stick your nose out the window and maybe smell hog houses and chicken houses? or at least see them and know on certain days with the right breeze you might smell them?  But the real estate agent get to touting such pastoral scenes you kind of fell in love with your aspirations of a lifetime?
> 
> Now you want to be rid of the hog farm that has been here for a hundred years?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 9, 2014)

What scary is saying. Dont move into an area and then try and change everything around you. I get your drift scary


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 9, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> What scary is saying. Dont move into an area and then try and change everything around you. I get your drift scary



Yes you do.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 9, 2014)

who is scary?


----------



## Todd E (Sep 9, 2014)

Scrapy is Scary. Just look at numerous posts……….


----------



## dgmeadows (Sep 10, 2014)

A hog farm next door would be obvious.... A dog hunting club not so obvious, unless you happened to be checking out the property on one of those rare days the dogs left the property.

Difference is, while under nuisance law, you generally cannot move to the area and sue over preexisting conditions (your hog farm example) but being in an area first does not give anyone, or their dogs, any rights to trespass.

Funny how dog hunters always claim that their dogs occasionally running on your property won't hurt your hunting, but when my neighbors used to let their dogs run loose, I saw far fewer deer and witnessed a few running from the dogs.  Since I am a bow hunter, that hurt my hunting.  I can only imagine having a pack of dogs trained to run deer would be even more likely to hurt your hunting.

I don't oppose deer dogging.  We owned a Walker hound and I enjoyed hearing her running coons when we turned her loose, but we only did so outside of deer season.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't think the property north of us is a dog hunting club. It's a hard woods and pines 60 acres track long and  narrow running east to west maybe 200 yards wide  and a main road north of it also running east to west.  nobody lives there. there is a driveway going into the property and a open space at the end. that open space is about 125 yards from the back of our property. 

we know our neighbors to the east west and south and none run dogs nor lease. so I figure they're coming from the north.

we try and went looking for the club as Redman subjected but they were gone. this happen last season.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 10, 2014)

There's a 1000 continuous acre license for dog leases in Fl. I think Ga's is even stricter, maybe 1500. Contact the law if it's under that. These outlaws make all of us look bad.

Are you sure they are not just someone's yard dogs that like to run a deer every now and then? Do you see tracking collars on the dogs. I mean I got a neighbor who's beagle runs rabbits around behind my house some but he is nothing more than a pet to the owner.


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Sep 10, 2014)

best thing to do is go out and talk with them if i was concerned.. most dog hunters are level headed and can be easy to get along with..but just like anything else there are bad apples in every group no matter if its still hunting or dog hunting..

having said that i'm an avid dog hunter and love with without a doubt, but if a dog hunting club is not doing what it is suppose to and breaking the law---then turn them in!! it will help the dog hunters more than having them get worse and worse.---now i dont mean every time a dog crosses a boundary to call them..but if they are drinking and shooting on public roads and spinning up your roads and crossing your gates without permission---then by all means call the GW.

-i have my dogs shock trained and in most cases can stop all 6 by myself, but just like any animal sometimes they have that look in their eye that they are just "liking" that smell too good.  dogs cant read signs but most dog hunters dont want their dogs on your land more than you dont want them on there.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 10, 2014)

Grouper I hunt the woodland in our property right next to the nasty thick jungle that you can even walk in there. I had a doe giving the slip to two collar dogs back and forth for a good 5 minutes and she would stop 10 yards from my stand dogs come out of the thicket and she'll go back in till a third collar dog came and caught up with her and they all left. to me that was funny I never heard a shot that afternoon. I don't think It was the neighbors dog.

I sure that north property is even 100 acres.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2014)

Just shoot one of those in your backyard felly.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Just shoot one of those in your backyard felly.



one of what? KyDawg   I would never


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 11, 2014)

This is why I started this thread here with the dog hunting folks to get the right advice and find a solution.

DogHunter4Life    I'm not the type of person to turn anybody in nor call the GW. I'm sure they are having their fun but don't ruin my. We'll find them and talk.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 11, 2014)

what county you in?


----------



## DogHunter4Life (Sep 11, 2014)

felly, i understand, me either....BUT if you talk with them and it happens every weekend and they do things the wrong way...then by all means turn them in

sounds not like a club than a person to me.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 12, 2014)

will see.  BTW when does dog hunting starts.


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey I want to thank everyone who posted here. I'll bring this post back with whatever happens...................................... I'm ready to let an                                                          >>>-----------------> fly.             HUNTING SEASON IS HERE

Good Luck


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 27, 2014)

fellybbob said:


> Hey I want to thank everyone who posted here. I'll bring this post back with whatever happens...................................... I'm ready to let an                                                          >>>-----------------> fly.             HUNTING SEASON IS HERE
> 
> Good Luck



Its been a couple of weeks . What has happened so far?


----------



## fellybbob (Sep 27, 2014)

i'll tell you what Scrapy no dogs so far


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 27, 2014)

Felly maybe someone was running during training season .... you shouldnt have to worry about them now till second Sat in Nov ... hopefully they dont return ... i had dogs and ran dogs for 30 yrs and still got a bag full of widlife material tracking collars .... next time get down and catch 1 of the dogs it will have the owners name and prolly cellphone on collar where u can give him a call .... the sorry dogs dont usually get the tracking collars


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 3, 2014)

flatsmaster said:


> Felly maybe someone was running during training season .... you shouldnt have to worry about them now till second Sat in Nov ... hopefully they dont return ... i had dogs and ran dogs for 30 yrs and still got a bag full of widlife material tracking collars .... next time get down and catch 1 of the dogs it will have the owners name and prolly cellphone on collar where u can give him a call .... the sorry dogs dont usually get the tracking collars



The sorry dogs, or the good dogs, whichever way you want to look at it, will likely be headed back to where they were turned out and they not saying a word.


----------



## MrBull (Oct 5, 2014)

Im sorry but I haven't laughed this hard in a while. The whole scrapy/scary thing and the deer-hog dog farm business. lol.
Seriously just go talk to those dog hunters I am sure that y'all can work together.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 7, 2014)

MrBull said:


> Im sorry but I haven't laughed this hard in a while. The whole scrapy/scary thing and the deer-hog dog farm business. lol.
> Seriously just go talk to those dog hunters I am sure that y'all can work together.



Thanks for the laughs. But you ain't yet said what line of Leopards you showing.  LOL A man showing a dog ahead of it's time and not saying.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 7, 2014)

dgmeadows said:


> A hog farm next door would be obvious.... A dog hunting club not so obvious, unless you happened to be checking out the property on one of those rare days the dogs left the property.
> 
> Difference is, while under nuisance law, you generally cannot move to the area and sue over preexisting conditions (your hog farm example) but being in an area first does not give anyone, or their dogs, any rights to trespass.
> 
> ...



I am a very 'fortunate son". and not related. I get to coonhunt on a , first and foremost,  quail hunting plantation.  They want the coons killed and I am the man for the job.  They dog deer hunt here and they pay good money to do it .  However, the Manager makes it known That I will be coon hunting whenever I decide the gators have gone in. 

So as you said you coonhunted  outside of deer season. Well, that would leave me about two months to feed dogs out side of deer season and out side of gatorer eatin dog season. So I am a very "fortunate son" in the fact that they hound dog hunt deer.  If they paid really big bucks and wanted to still hunt the Place, I might be out of luck.  I worry about them running dogs though the ten percent of the easy places I hunt about as much as they worry that my coondogs have been in a drive they are fixing to make the next morning.  We all get along just fine. I don't bother to go coonhunting on a Saturday night till they have likely caught all their dogs up cause I sure do not want my dogs putting in with deer chasers. Now there is a ten ace outparcel in the middle of the whole works.  It could hold two stands .  Then you still hunter might could possibly put a stop to dog hunting on the place . Why don't you give it a try???????????????


----------



## dgmeadows (Oct 7, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I am a very 'fortunate son". and not related. I get to coonhunt on a , first and foremost,  quail hunting plantation.  They want the coons killed and I am the man for the job.  They dog deer hunt here and they pay good money to do it .  However, the Manager makes it known That I will be coon hunting whenever I decide the gators have gone in.
> 
> So as you said you coonhunted  outside of deer season. Well, that would leave me about two months to feed dogs out side of deer season and out side of gatorer eatin dog season. So I am a very "fortunate son" in the fact that they hound dog hunt deer.  If they paid really big bucks and wanted to still hunt the Place, I might be out of luck.  I worry about them running dogs though the ten percent of the easy places I hunt about as much as they worry that my coondogs have been in a drive they are fixing to make the next morning.  We all get along just fine. I don't bother to go coonhunting on a Saturday night till they have likely caught all their dogs up cause I sure do not want my dogs putting in with deer chasers. Now there is a ten ace outparcel in the middle of the whole works.  It could hold two stands .  Then you still hunter might could possibly put a stop to dog hunting on the place . Why don't you give it a try???????????????



The difference is that a coon will just climb a tree or go in a hole when those deer dogs come through and still be there for the coon dogs that night or the next.  I also assume your coon dogs are scent trained well enough that they will generally not chase deer.  A dog present in the woods is not necessarily going to run the deer off the property, but when the dogs are chasing the deer, a  deer can't climb or go in a hole.  Sure, a smart one will run circles in a thicket, but most deer are just going to high tail it to whatever the safe haven is - across the river, across the highway, across the fence, or to the next tract of land where the dog owners eventually pull the dogs back, whatever.  

As for that 10 acre spot, I would not ever buy or lease that small a spot for hunting anywhere, and certainly not in a county where dog hunting is legal.  I am also fortunate to have my deer hunting land in an area where dog hunting for deer is not legal, so I do not have to deal with these issues.

Again, I am not against dog hunting for deer.  The law has minimum acreage requirements for a reason.  I have a great deal of respect for those dog hunters on this forum that express their  intent to keep their dogs on their own land and who are genuinely apologetic for those  occasions when a dog fails to respond to a call or collar (or equipment fails) and the dog enters someone else's property.  Stuff happens, even people get lost and accidentally cross a property line from time to time.  It is those who have the attitude of "dogs can't read posted signs" and "it ain't gonna hurt your hunting if my dogs run through in the middle of the night" that are the problem.  A respectful attitude will go a long way in helping relationships.  Respect other people's property lines and they are more likely to respect your right to dog hunt.

Heck, the best lot of land in South Georgia would probably be between two dog hunt clubs, if the dog hunt clubs did a good job of keeping their dogs on their acreage.


----------



## T.P. (Oct 7, 2014)

Felly, as someone who has lived in and around chickenhouses my whole life, after a while you won't even notice them. Matter of fact, it smells like money to me. Now as far as your neighbor and his hoghouses, best advice I can give is to pack up and move on.

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## MrBull (Oct 7, 2014)

Scrapy - my leopard dog is out of Eric Fussell's Coat of Many Colors and His Blitz dog. They are mostly Meeks bred with some Wicks Camo Jug and some other stuff further back.


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 8, 2014)

MrBull said:


> Scrapy - my leopard dog is out of Eric Fussell's Coat of Many Colors and His Blitz dog. They are mostly Meeks bred with some Wicks Camo Jug and some other stuff further back.



Yes Eric is proud of that cross. Hope she is coming along fine for you. I think Coat was out of Ranger. I have two older out of Ranger and a young dog that Ranger is his gran daddy. With those looks  I had to ask.


----------



## MrBull (Oct 8, 2014)

That's right Coat is out of Ranger and Becky. I am just getting her started. I think that she will do well. She is real gamey. I have to do a little trash breaking but I like how she hunts. One time out she bayed a hog, and another time she ran a deer. She has only hunted a few times but Nov. 1st I can start coon hunting again and I plan to work her pretty hard. I have a Garmin Alpha now so hopefully I can take care of that trashing.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 5, 2014)

MrBull said:


> That's right Coat is out of Ranger and Becky. I am just getting her started. I think that she will do well. She is real gamey. I have to do a little trash breaking but I like how she hunts. One time out she bayed a hog, and another time she ran a deer. She has only hunted a few times but Nov. 1st I can start coon hunting again and I plan to work her pretty hard. I have a Garmin Alpha now so hopefully I can take care of that trashing.



I got serious about breaking dogs off trash back in the 1980s,  I was on foot but I was faster than a Walker could run, espececially when I knew where is was going to run.  I was fast as lightening before breaking collars. I must have put the fear of Gawd in them. Then I started with Leopards , I figured I would have a time with trash runners . But I still had them broke Walkers that I could not hunt while the gators were active. I really do believe that dogs can talk to each other, but I could be wrong,  Anyway, I think them broke Walkers told those young Leopards, COON is what you are a dog for. Since the first Leopard , I have never had a Leopard trash on me.  I think that one whoopin put them straight Walkers for generations and across breeds in other pens.  A 'tale" handed down so to speak in a dog pen by  dogs.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 27, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I got serious about breaking dogs off trash back in the 1980s,  I was on foot but I was faster than a Walker could run, espececially when I knew where is was going to run.  I was fast as lightening before breaking collars. I must have put the fear of Gawd in them. Then I started with Leopards , I figured I would have a time with trash runners . But I still had them broke Walkers that I could not hunt while the gators were active. I really do believe that dogs can talk to each other, but I could be wrong,  Anyway, I think them broke Walkers told those young Leopards, COON is what you are a dog for. Since the first Leopard , I have never had a Leopard trash on me.  I think that one whoopin put them straight Walkers for generations and across breeds in other pens.  A 'tale" handed down so to speak in a dog pen by  dogs.


  I was a Freshman in college and she was a junior in high school . She was riding in the back seat of my Volkswagon air dryin out from the river, a 'wagon load of us .

 I had a ahad a beer and got to talking bragging out loud loud stating my opinion to my buddy about I thought if you train a dog right it can carry down from generation or two . I did not know she heard, Looking back now, I don't care. She married somebody and they were happy I recon .. What I remember is when I got to talkin about chasing a dog down on foot and breaking it off of deer chasing, she spoke up,.she spoke up from the back seat of my VW.  Endelably enclosed in my mind forevermore is that sweet southern 2nd alto voice .


----------

